# Halloween Movies



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

Its time to choose which halloween movie you're looking forward to this year.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

2 threads? really?


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 19, 2012)

but...

these are famliy movies...


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ryuu said:


> 2 threads? really?


.
It wasn't supposed to be on this forum, it should've been on the "Off Topic" forum. It was a mistake.


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> but...
> 
> these are famliy movies...




I know that. But These are the movies that will be shown on "ABC family's 13 nights of halloween" and I wanna know which of these movies the users on here would be looking forward to.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Beetlejuice says fuckin, not very family like.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 19, 2012)

I always love when Hocus Pocus comes on. It just sets the mood andlove the 3 witches and that cat with the smexy voice. 

Also, I wanted that girl's witch costume as a kid. 

Edit: How is the Goonies Halloween related?


----------



## AlphaRad35 (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Beetlejuice says fuckin, not very family like.



I'm aware of that. But hey those people at ABC Family look for not just halloween movies but also movies that are strange and weird that make it halloween material.


Did I mention that they took that scene out while airing on tv?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

They always do.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

I think every movie you listed has been released at some point.



Butterflygoddess said:


> How is the Goonies Halloween related?



Skeletons, genius.

*2SPOOKY*


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 19, 2012)

AlphaRad35 said:


> .
> It wasn't supposed to be on this forum, it should've been on the "Off Topic" forum. It was a mistake.



ehh, its good lol i voted in both


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 19, 2012)

Saliva said:


> I think every movie you listed has been released at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And pirates. Yarr thur be Goonies up a head.


----------

